# 93458 and 93571



## brandyleigh23 (Sep 28, 2011)

How should i code this procedure: Cardiologist A performs a LHC with angio and LV gram then sends the films over for Cardiologist B, who happens to be in the same practice to review the films. Cardiologist A decides to send the patient over to Cardiologist B to perform the FFR. FFR, 93571, is a stand alone code so how does this work? Will MCR recognize that same doc is same practice and since 93458 was already performed 93571 can be done without adding another CPT??? HELP!


----------



## scorrado (Sep 28, 2011)

You can bill the 93571 for Dr. B.  We have had to appeal some of them but they do eventually get paid.  Hope this helps!


----------



## brandyleigh23 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great!  Thank you so much, that helps alot


----------



## Agarciawurtz (Oct 3, 2014)

*Code 93458 & 93571*

How do you show that the 93571 was done by another provider in the same practice?


----------

